# Great Shot From an Elevated Platform



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSP0H88d5I&feature=related


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea seen it before, there is no word to describe her hotness.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw that before. She shoots better with her feet than some do with there hands:lol:


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Admit it fellas. You like the clip because David Hasslehoff is in it :lol:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I used that second shot to take my 9 point last year! She stole it from me...:rant:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> I used that second shot to take my 9 point last year! She stole it from me...:rant:


 Ummmmm scott I dont need the visual of you in that position with tights :yikes: :lol:.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

The HOFF, his music is so corny:help:, and every time I see him I think of him eating Burgers Wasted:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

radiohead said:


> Admit it fellas. You like the clip because David Hasslehoff is in it :lol:


DON'T BE DISSIN THE HOFF!!!!:lol: I love those compact type gals.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I wanna check out her wisker biscuit:yikes:


----------

